# Banfield



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

So we started looking around for a Vet for Pablo today and discovered the Banfield Pet Hospital inside our Petsmart.
They seem to be represented nationwide and I couldn't find a thread that talked about their Plans.
I was wondering, if anyone here has any experience with them? I think they have a great plan for puppies called 'Optimum Wellness Plan for Puppies'. It basically costs a one-time membership fee ($100) and an annual plan cost ($264 for their basic plan).
This price includes all puppy shots, neuter, deworm, comprehensive physical exam, complete organ function screen, interstate health certificates, free office calls, etc. There is *no* extra office visit fee, so if I bring the puppy in and he ends up not having anything, I don't pay a dime. If he does have something, I just pay for the meds. Other advantages include discounts on drugs&other necessities. Another advantage is, when you travel and your dog gets sick, you just have to find a Banfield hospital nearby and can use your plan there.
The other Vets are more or less in the same price range, but all require the darn $40 office visit fee each and every time, no matter what your puppy has/doesn't have.
I'm a little overwhelmed, would be nice to get some input from you knowledgeable guys...
Here's the link to their website
http://banfield.net/Health.asp


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

All I can say is if it wasn't for Banfield I would have never gotten a havanese!
Don't know anything about their progarms though.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sorry Maryam---I don't know anything about them.Hopefully someone here has had some experience with their programs etc.I do not have pet insurance and I've been pretty lucky.I have thought about it,but opted not to.I have a very good vet that works with me for payments etc.and he doesn't charge me for every little thing like some do.Good luck...:biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Maryam~ The general vet (not any of the specialists) who took such good care of Shadow is at our local Banfield. In fact, he is seeing Tori tomorrow for the 1st time and our little "no-name" once he arrives. Unfortunately, I don't have any experience w/their plans, since Shadow was so sick when she came to them it was never discussed. I'm seriously thinking about going w/one of their plans for the 2 puppies or possibly get some pet insurance.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have also been pretty lucky with my girls too. Highest vet bill was because my friend left her purse down and Isabelle ate a king size caramello when she was 2lbs! But it can add up quickly especially if something goes wrong.

I think it sounds like a good plan if you want to vaccinate every year. If you don't, then it might not be a good deal after the first year. I have titers run on the girls and last year with blood test ran I spent about $350 for titers and junior blood panels- they had the 3 year rabies as well. I had a great vet in columbus who said if the titer comes back, I will give your dog the shot for free- he just really believed pets were over vaccinated especially the little guys. Hopefully, I find a good vet here as well!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That price really doesnt sound too bad, but you need to be comfortable with the vets themselves. My vet does not charge me for little quick visits. They let me drop off samples for testing without a visit and I only pay for the labs. But I also have been with them for 15 or so years, 2 cats, rabbits, ferrets, and 3 dogs. So they already have my money!!!! I would go there & speak to some people who use the vets and see what they think. Ask the receptionist for referrences they might have some.
I just want to add that I feel that searching for a vet is the same as searching for a pediatrician. This is your baby being cared for and you need to make sure they are with the best, and you are happy with them!! I know there is a vet closer to me, who offers free shot clinics, but I still take my guys to their vet, as I feel more comfortable.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

So true, Laurie!

I guess I am lucky because we haven't had any real health problems with Gucci...just plain old shots.

But heaven forbid if she had cherry eye or other genetic problem, I would want her with a SUPER great vet, that really cared and KNOWS what they are doing. That is SO important.

We chose our vet because it is a well known Pet hospital here and its right next to our office, and won "Best at the Beach" (awarded by our local votes) and they really are great. A little on the pricey side, but worth it. The vet by my house is really cheap, but I've heard some bad things about them, so no way!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, I know, and I DID have a cherry eye with Lexi, and all the bladder crystals for Lily - and although I had to spend a little more, I felt my babies were well cared for by the best!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Kara, I know, and I DID have a cherry eye with Lexi, and all the bladder crystals for Lily - and although I had to spend a little more, I felt my babies were well cared for by the best!


I know, I remember Lexi's cherry eye  I just can't imagine not feeling secure and safe with the doctor having to put the dog through surgery!

I don't want any quacks handling a major issue. heck, a bad vet could even give expired shots or screw up something simple.

I'm not saying Banfield is bad! lol, I have never even heard of them, but I'd check out the vets that work for your local one and maybe ask some people that use them and see what they say. Call your local BBB and see if there are any reports about them

Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for the input,
I planned on speaking to the Vet at Banfield personally. If I go with the Banfield-membership, it will probably only be for the first year, where the plan is most beneficial. If the Vet is great and I'd like to stick to her, I'll probably keep going there whenever needed, but cancel the plan.
It really is a pain in the butt, cause I want to make sure, he's taken care of the best way possible.
Kara,
so sorry for being a dummie, but what is my 'local BBB'? My DH probably knows but he's at work now.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Better Business Bureau


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie beat me to it!

You can call them and they will have records of ANY complaints towards any registered business or vet. Most vets and doctors are registered with them. Its a great way to find out if anyone in town has had a problem with them.

People usually don't call w/ praise, but they will always report fraud, malpractrice or getting ripped off. lol

Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, thanks. I just checked out the BBB website and couldn't find 'my' Banfield, so I emailed them. Let's see what they say...


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Just make sure you know the name of the vet that works at banfield.That is where Yoda gos to Banfield .But I am thinking of changing vet when I went in there just to check out the vacs. and ask about a Baer testing the girl ask me what is that now I could be wrong but if you work in a vets office shouldnt you be at least aware of what Baer testing is?? She told me they can check like I would for the hearing test I told no I need it with the OFA she ask me what was that ?asked her then about CERF if they had a refferal that I could go to she didnt know nothing about that. So then I tell her can you ask the vet. She finally came back and gave me a booklet.And this girl came from the back where the vet is to help out the front desk to me that is a flag warning LOL G you would think they would be at least aware of these testing. And they have never seen a Havanese before I brought Yoda in which was ok kind of .


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oooh, that sounds crazy. I will definitely talk to the Vet personally, before making a commitment. The receptionist we talked to was very knowledgeable and answered all my questions right away. She even heard about Havanese before and I think they even have seen 1-2 there. 
BBB wrote me back: they have no reports on the Banfield I asked about, which means they haven't received any complaints concerning the financial issues. For the quality of the Vet, she told me to check with the NC veterinary board, which I will do next.

I'm describing my steps in the research of a good Vet, hoping this will be helpful for future owners in my shoes. Don't mean to bore you with details!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Oooh, that sounds crazy. I will definitely talk to the Vet personally, before making a commitment. The receptionist we talked to was very knowledgeable and answered all my questions right away. She even heard about Havanese before and I think they even have seen 1-2 there.
> BBB wrote me back: they have no reports on the Banfield I asked about, which means they haven't received any complaints concerning the financial issues. For the quality of the Vet, she told me to check with the NC veterinary board, which I will do next.
> 
> I'm describing my steps in the research of a good Vet, hoping this will be helpful for future owners in my shoes. Don't mean to bore you with details!


GREAT! I'm glad the BBB is steering you in the right direction. That's awesome  I use the BBB frequently and they are always so prompt and helpful. It's great if you plan on using any contractors for home repairs or local business, etc.

My vet knows of Havanese, there are 3 docs there and one is Crazy in love with the breed, so we try to book most of the appts with him.



> Just make sure you know the name of the vet that works at banfield.That is where Yoda gos to Banfield .But I am thinking of changing vet when I went in there just to check out the vacs. and ask about a Baer testing the girl ask me what is that now I could be wrong but if you work in a vets office shouldnt you be at least aware of what Baer testing is?? She told me they can check like I would for the hearing test I told no I need it with the OFA she ask me what was that ?asked her then about CERF if they had a refferal that I could go to she didnt know nothing about that. So then I tell her can you ask the vet. She finally came back and gave me a booklet.And this girl came from the back where the vet is to help out the front desk to me that is a flag warning LOL G you would think they would be at least aware of these testing. And they have never seen a Havanese before I brought Yoda in which was ok kind of .


Susan,

I don't think every Vet does Baer testing or Cerf'ing. Look on the Cerf'ing website for clinics in your area

The dogs here have to get their Baer testing done at Virginia Tech University (I believe). Find a breeder that lives near you that runs all the health testing on their dogs and ask where they take their for the BAER.

Did Leah's breeder Cerf and Baer the parents? Are they listed on the OFFA site? You've still got a bit of a wait before you can breed Leah  You have plenty of time to run all the testing before she goes into heat(s). Do you have anyone helping you breed her? Or found a stud yet? She sure is pretty!

Have you taken soaped pictures yet?

Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

My puppy will come BAER tested and since I'm not going to breed him, I don't really need all the other health testings I guess, unless I have a suspicion that something's not OK.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes! Gucci's breeder had her litter BAER tested as well! That was a HUGE relief for me. I'll probably get her Cerf'd, I'd like to know how everything is developing...

Kara


----------

